# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Νέα Ηπειρωτική Ατμοπλοϊα [New Epirotiki Lines-P.Potamianos ]

## Appia_1978

Και εδώ Copyright: http://www.timetableimages.com/maritime

Παρατηρήστε τη σύνδεση Λευκάδας με Ιταλία! Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιο λιμάνι έπιανε στη Λευκάδα;

Δρομολόγια 1959

Potamianos Lines_1959.jpg

Sailings December 1958-December 1959

_George Potamianos (Kolokotronis)_
Brindisi, Corfu, Sami, Patras, Piraeus, Syros, Tynos, Mykonos, Ikaria, Samos, Ikaria, Mykonos. Return voyages: Mykonos, Tynos, Syros, Piraeus, Chios, Mytilene, Chios, Piraeus, Patras, Sami, Corfu, Brindisi.

_A__drias_
Preveza, Corfu, Brindisi, Corfu, Argostoli, Zante, Patras, Piraeus, Canea, Rethymnon, Candia

Δρομολόγια 1960

Potamianos Lines_1960.jpg

Sailings April-October 1960

_George Potamianos (Kolokotronis)_
Ancona, Brindisi, Corfu, Patras, Piraeus, Mykonos, Rhodes

_Adrias_
Brindisi, Corfu, Ithaka, Sami, Patras, Piraeus

_Aegeus_
Brindisi, Corfu, Preveza, Lefkas, Patras, Piraeus

----------


## sea_serenade

Appia, πρώτη φορά τα βλέπω αυτά, το ομολογώ. Θα προσπαθήσω να μάθω τίποτα απο δυτική Ελλάδα. Παρουσιάζει ομολογουμένως μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον. Φαντάζομαι πως κάποιος τσάκαλος του forum θα έχει πληροφορίες, δεν μπορεί...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και εδώ Copyright: 
> Παρατηρήστε τη σύνδεση Λευκάδας με Ιταλία! Γνωρίζει κανείς ποιο λιμάνι έπιανε στη Λευκάδα;
> 
> _Aegeus_
> Brindisi, Corfu, Preveza, Lefkas, Patras, Piraeus


*Aegeus* was linking *Nydri* in Lefkas.

----------


## Ellinis

H συζήτηση για το Αιγεύς απέκτησε το δικό της χώρο εδώ.
the discussion on Aegeus was moved to a separate thread here.

----------


## Appia_1978

Thank you very much, Νικόλα! 



> *Aegeus* was linking *Nydri* in Lefkas.

----------


## Appia_1978

Και δυο λόγια για το προαναφερθέν Αδρίας, από το καταπληκτικό βιβλίο του _Malcolm McRonald, The Irish Boats, Volume 2._ 
Πρώην Magic (1893) της Belfast Steamship Company. 
Στον πρώτο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, χρήση ως πλωτό νοσοκομείο. To 1918 αλλαγή ονόματος σε Classic. 
To 1924 πουλήθηκε στη City of Cork Steam Packet Co. To χειμώνα εκτελούσε δρομολόγια μεταξύ Fishguard-Cork και το καλοκαίρι έκανε κρουαζιέρες στη Σκωτία. Αυτή την περίοδο μετονομάστηκε Killarney. 
To 1931 το απόκτησε η Coast Lines. Στο δεύτερο παγκόσμιο πόλεμο, πλωτή αποθήκη στο Rosyth. 
To 1947 αγοράστηκε από τη Bury Court Shipping Co, συμφερόντων του συμπατριώτη μου  :Very Happy: , Βεργωτή. Αλλαγή ονόματος σε Αττική. Δρομολόγια μεταξύ Μασσαλίας-Γένοβας-Πειραιά-Βυρητού-Χάιφας-Αλεξάνδρειας. 
To 1948 πουλήθηκε στην Ηπειρωτική ως Αδρίας. Δρομολόγια από Πειραιά και Θεσσαλονίκη για Κρήτη, Χίο και Ρόδο. Στις 06.10.1951 προσάραξε στη Φαλκονέρα. 
Τεχνικά στοιχεία: 1627 tons, 17 knots, 311,3 feets

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε Appia 1978, η πληροφορία για τα ταξίδια που έκανε για το Βεργωτη μου είχε διαφύγει. Και μιας και μας το θύμησες, ας το δούμε και πως ήταν όταν ταξίδευε στη Σκωτία:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...p?photo=136690
και εδω:
http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/BSS_Magic.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Και δυο λόγια για το προαναφερθέν Αδρίας,


 
Tελικά φίλε Appia_1978, κάναμε και οι δύο λάθος. Το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ που αναφερόταν στα δρομολόγια δεν ήταν αυτό για το οποίο γράψαμε αλλά αυτό εδώ. Το προηγούμενο ΑΔΡΙΑΣ που ναυάγησε δεν ανήκε στην Νέα Ηπειρωτική του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου αλλά στην πιο γνωστή Ηπειρωτική του αδελφού Αναστάσιου Ποταμιάνου.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ναι, όντως  :Wink: 

Αυτό όμως σημαίνει, ότι τουλάχιστον τα πρώτα χρόνια, δεν ξεχώριζαν μεταξύ των εταιρειών τους τα δύο αδέρφια, έτσι; Μέχρι πότε συνύρπαξαν οι δύο εταιρείες;




> Tελικά φίλε Appia_1978, κάναμε και οι δύο λάθος. Το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ που αναφερόταν στα δρομολόγια δεν ήταν αυτό για το οποίο γράψαμε αλλά αυτό εδώ. Το προηγούμενο ΑΔΡΙΑΣ που ναυάγησε δεν ανήκε στην Νέα Ηπειρωτική του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου αλλά στην πιο γνωστή Ηπειρωτική του αδελφού Αναστάσιου Ποταμιάνου.


[/LEFT]

----------


## Ellinis

Η Ηπειρωτική Ατμοπλοϊα "Γ.Ποταμιάνος" ιδρύθηκε το 1930 και είχε στην κατοχή της τα προπολεμικά ακτοπλοϊκα. Τα σινιάλα της κληρονόμησε η Ηπειρωτική που δραστηριοποιήθηκε ως πρόσφατα στις κρουαζιέρες. Noμίζω πως ο Πέτρος Ποταμιάνος αποχώρησε για να κάνει τη δική του εταιρεία το 1952.

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ!

Και ποια ήταν τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου;




> Η Ηπειρωτική Ατμοπλοϊα "Γ.Ποταμιάνος" ιδρύθηκε το 1930 και είχε στην κατοχή της τα προπολεμικά ακτοπλοϊκα. Τα σινιάλα της κληρονόμησε η Ηπειρωτική που δραστηριοποιήθηκε ως πρόσφατα στις κρουαζιέρες. Noμίζω πως ο Πέτρος Ποταμιάνος αποχώρησε για να κάνει τη δική του εταιρεία το 1952.

----------


## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα, 
παρακάτω τα δρομολόγια του 1963. 
Παρατηρήστε την απευθείας σύνδεση Ληξούρι - Ιταλία  :Wink: 
καθώς και το καταπληκτικό πλάνο του Ήπειρος  :Very Happy:  
Potamianos1 Kopie.jpg 
Potamianos2 Kopie.jpg 
Potamianos3 Kopie.jpg 
Potamianos4 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετική ανακάλυψη φίλε Appia_1978, και απαντάει απο μόνη της στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση σου για τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας, την οποία μόλις είδα...

----------


## Appia_1978

Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ellinis  :Wink:  



> Εξαιρετική ανακάλυψη φίλε Appia_1978, και απαντάει απο μόνη της στην προηγούμενη ερώτηση σου για τα σινιάλα της εταιρείας, την οποία μόλις είδα...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Έχεις δίκιο φίλε Ellinis




These are priceless Appia_1978... I am so glad I joined this site in January.
BTW, do you know if there are still copies available of the Greek Shipowners album/book on 100 years of Greek Passenger Shipping 1921-2001?

Nikos

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα! 
Για το λεύκωμα, δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω, επειδή μένω στο εξωτερικό. Αλλά πιστεύω κάποιος από τους εν Ελλάδι συμπατριώτες μας να ξέρει στα σίγουρα εάν υπάρχει ακόμη ή όχι ... 




> These are priceless Appia_1978... I am so glad I joined this site in January
> BTW, do you know if there are still copies available of the Greek Shipowners album/book on 100 years of Greek Passenger Shipping 1921-2001? 
> 
> Nikos

----------


## gtogias

> These are priceless Appia_1978... I am so glad I joined this site in January.
> 
> 
> BTW, do you know if there are still copies available of the Greek Shipowners album/book on 100 years of Greek Passenger Shipping 1921-2001?
> 
> Nikos




Καλημέρα

Ένα από τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία της Αθήνας το εμφανίζει ακόμη ως διαθέσιμο:

http://www.patakis.gr/viewshopproduct.aspx?id=399898


Γιώργος[/LEFT]

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καλημέρα    Ένα από τα μεγάλα βιβλιοπωλεία της Αθήνας το εμφανίζει ακόμη ως διαθέσιμο:http://www.patakis.gr/viewshopproduct.aspx?id=399898
>  Γιώργος[/left]
> [/left]


I thank you very much!!! It was just ordered!
Nikos

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear friends

Follow this link to see the official company postcard of the M/V GEORGE POTAMIANOS / KOLOKOTRONIS that I have in my collection of ships postcards :

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/galler...0/ppuser/24900

Enjoy!!!

P.S.- Do you know if there were postcards issued from of the M/V Aegeus and the M/V Epiros?

----------


## Ship's Agent

Dear Friends

Just sharing with you my most recent ship postcard acquisition:

kolokotronis.jpg

This postcard was issued in France during a charter cruise voyage!

Best regards

Ship's Agent

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Dear Friends
> 
> Just sharing with you my most recent ship postcard acquisition:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89425
> 
> This postcard was issued in France during a charter cruise voyage!
> 
> Best regards
> ...


Dimas, thanks for sharing this beautiful postcard!

Henry

----------


## Ellinis

This must be a rare find Dimas! Any idea when she was chartered and to which operator?

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is a scan of an interesting brochure from 1958/59 of Potamianos Lines featuring the Adrias ans G Potamianos (Kolokotronis) with some interior shots and two very amateur deck plans which surprisingly give quite a lot of detail on the different classes etc. Some of the public rooms and cabins must have been very small but I would have given anything to sail on one of these two ships!

Happy New Year to all my Greek friends
Henry.

scan0001.jpg scan0002.jpg scan0003.jpg

----------

